# ? Re: dither fish and ghost shrimp



## Tweetysvoice (Jan 16, 2020)

I got a new multi set up for Christmas, but it was only a 10 gallon tank so I'm planning on moving them to a 20 gallon long. I have 6 multis and I believe there are one adult male, two juvenile males, and three females. I want to add a few dither fish and try some ghost shrimp but I'm wondering if I should have those already stocked in the 20g tank when I add my multis into it, or should I have my multis get situated before I add the dither fish or shrimp? I'm thinking my shrimp might live longer if they have a chance to claim some hiding areas before the fish do, but I'm not sure. I realized the fish might eat the shrimp. Any insight?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The multifasciatus will definitely eat the shrimp, even if they live until they molt.

What are you thinking about a species for dithers?


----------



## Tweetysvoice (Jan 16, 2020)

I've not been to my LFS to see what they might carry yet, but I've been envisioning about 6 tetras.


----------



## Tweetysvoice (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh! And if they carry them and arnt too expensive, I'd actually love to use Cyprichromis as the dither fish. Should I have the dithers in there before I add my multies? I'm doing the swap this weekend. Its a huge project because I'm adding new shelving and have to move 4 tanks to get it done.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Tweetysvoice said:


> Oh! And if they carry them and arnt too expensive, I'd actually love to use Cyprichromis as the dither fish. Should I have the dithers in there before I add my multies? I'm doing the swap this weekend. Its a huge project because I'm adding new shelving and have to move 4 tanks to get it done.


Nix on the tetras; none of them will be happy in Tanganyika water.

Double nix on the _Cyprichromis_; they need a much bigger tank. Lots of people automatically think of _Cyprichromis_ as Tanganyika dithers, but they are demanding in their own way, and getting a stable, happy colony is not easy.

Frankly, the Multi's do not need dithers. I understand your desire for a bit more variety in this tank, but I can't think of a a good way to do that. Give the Multi species tank a chance; I have a 40L (48") with only Multi's, and it is enormously entertaining. Good luck.


----------



## Tweetysvoice (Jan 16, 2020)

Okay. My hubby likes this answer too. (Not spending more money..lol) thanks for your insite! Appreciate it!


----------

